# Spanish hospital



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We had my daughters hospital appointment today (nowt serious) and I have to say that I wasnt impressed. Its been said on the forum and other places that the Spanish hospitals and the system here is infinately better than the UK, maybe I went there on a bad day, but I found it horrendous and not very efficient. Our appointment time in outpatients was 5.38pm as was half of Málagas. The place was heaving and we had to queue for what seemed like eternity to "book in", the receptionist was rushing around doing other stuff and was therefore a bit "curt" to say the least and had no time to listen to my broken Spanish. She snatched the booking sheet out of my hand and then moved on to the lady behind me. So we went and sat down in a grubby corridor, no windows or ventilation with probably 40 or more people and waited..... and waited. We were finally called in at 7pm. The doctor was pleasant enough, altho again, the room wasnt particularly "hi tech" or clean, anyway he examined Ruby and gave us a prescription. I'm disillusioned!?


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> We had my daughters hospital appointment today (nowt serious) and I have to say that I wasnt impressed. Its been said on the forum and other places that the Spanish hospitals and the system here is infinately better than the UK, maybe I went there on a bad day, but I found it horrendous and not very efficient. Our appointment time in outpatients was 5.38pm as was half of Málagas. The place was heaving and we had to queue for what seemed like eternity to "book in", the receptionist was rushing around doing other stuff and was therefore a bit "curt" to say the least and had no time to listen to my broken Spanish. She snatched the booking sheet out of my hand and then moved on to the lady behind me. So we went and sat down in a grubby corridor, no windows or ventilation with probably 40 or more people and waited..... and waited. We were finally called in at 7pm. The doctor was pleasant enough, altho again, the room wasnt particularly "hi tech" or clean, anyway he examined Ruby and gave us a prescription. I'm disillusioned!?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,
You arent talking about the Materno hospital by any chance? It is a nightmare there, and usually complete chaos. Although it does vary to an extent, depending on which department you are visiting, I always dread going there. 

I have had to go with my son, quite a few times, and with one specialist that he goes to, I always know we are going to wait at least an hour (thats with an appointment - which they say is only a "guideline" to when you will be seen! ie. sometime before Christmas!) However, I have usually found the consultants to be good, but the other doctors vary. 

But in another department he has been to, he only seems to wait about 20 minutes (good going by Spanish times). But it does have a good reputation and they seem to be quite thorough - he had a lot of tests before they discovered he was genetically predisposed to Coeliac's disease and he has to go back annually for the next few years to check to see if he has developed it.

I had my son in the Costa del Sol Hospital and didnt have any problems there - except I wanted to stay another day to recover! lol   But I try to avoid going to the A&E department there unless we really are dying, as its a good 3-5 hours wait for anything.

The local CARE hospital near to me, varies too. Most of the time I have found them to be quite efficient, but again it seems to depend on the department, as one I have been to always seem to be in total chaos, have to wait ages, and last time had got my niece's details on my appointment instead of me - they only realised when they suspected that I was in fact older than 5! (ever so slightly!) lol 

Caz.I


----------

